# HELP! need shop to print on nice tees!



## garlikky (Mar 17, 2008)

i have decided that i love designing the shirts but the printing, well not so much. i am looking for a good shop to print my light tees with ink that has a soft hand (preferably waterbased but not necessary) and print on dark tees using discharge ink

only thing is i like the tees i am using and they are from all different brands. i can find shops that do one or some of the brands but none that do alternative apparel. does anyone have any ideas or know of a shop that will do this for me?! if i send them tees maybe and then they can print on them or is that just crazy talk??? i would start with a few hundred tees.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

You should be able to find a "contract" printer will relative ease. Check the yellow pages and contact a few of the printers in your area. Decide which one you feel most comfortable dealing with and can meet your needs.

Good luck


----------

